# disabling css:



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all, I need to see what a page I'm working on would look like on a browser that doesn't support CSS. I haven't had the need to do this before, so I'm not sure what the best means of doing it would be... 
Thanks!
Six


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Browser*

SixShooter, are you asking for a user to test your webpage on a browser that doesn't support CSS ?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I wouldn't need someone to do it for me, I just need to know how to do it. Any thing would help... a way to turn off css in firefox... a browser that won't work with css, etc. I know enough about making things work... but not enough about not making them work :grin: Basically, I just need to test the page to make sure that it is still viewable with css disabled, but don't know how.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Disabling CSS*

For *Internet Explorer*:

* Download Kill Style Sheets from the 508Compliant™ site.

http://www.508compliant.com/tools.htm 

* From the IE Favorites folder, select Kill Style Sheets. The Web page will be displayed with style sheets disabled. To display the page with style sheets enabled, press the Refresh key (F5).

Issue with Webpage. I am having trouble reaching that page. I have researched your question and other pages with resources all point to that page to download and get that program. Sorry m8  

As for Firefox. I have not been able to find anything about disabling style sheets with Firefox. Please post back telling me if it worked for you. If not I'll try twice as hard to find you your answer :grin:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

You're right, I looked up Kill Style Sheets, and alot of legit sources, such as Bobby and IBM all link to 508. Doesn't seem to be there anymore though.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, since the best option here doesn't seem to be around anymore, I guess I'll have to lower my head and ask for help. Does anyone forsee any problems with this site if style sheets are turned off? It doesn't have to look perfect, but it still has to be functional and not lose any information.
http://www2.newpaltz.edu/~hicke983/afa/index.html
humbly,
Six


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*None*

No m8. I don't think you should have too many problems without style sheets. Although text might be a bit hard to reader but it should be readable. Nice site btw :smile:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for the help grove, I feel alot better with a second opinion. Working on state-administered design standards makes things interesting... Here are their specifications summed up:

1: Use all new technology, the older standards are no longer acceptable.
2: Use the older standards. The new technology is not accessible to some users.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

There is an extention for Firefox called "Web Developer" that lets you disable CSS.

I don't have the direct link, but look at...
www.getfirefox.com

Good luck (^_^)v


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Michelangelo, that did exactly what I wanted, thanks a bunch. This looks like it may be a permanent addition to my toolbar :grin:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Michel. That could help me a lot :smile:


----------



## Babra (Jul 22, 2005)

Why not just temporarily rename your stylesheet file or move it to a temp folder so the browser can't find and will thus render your page without css. =)


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I had already done that, but I wasn't sure if I''d get different results by disabling the CSS externally. Now I know that they'll give the same end result. That reminds me, I _do_ need to move my css code to its own page so I only have to change it once. I'm sure I wouldnt have remembered to do that anytime soon if you didn't say anything about it... so thanks! :grin:


----------

